# Any success paying 2016 Sudwala levy this year?



## jkb (Jan 31, 2016)

Has anyone been able to pay their 2016 Sudwala levy yet this year?

I have been trying since January 4.  The 1st time they said they hadn't gotten all the CC info; the 2nd time, they didn't respond at all.  Today was the 3rd attempt.

I am using the same email address I used last year:  propertyadmin@oaks.co.za

I had a little trouble last year but nothing like this...


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 31, 2016)

I have no idea why you're having such a difficult time--I paid my '16 fees last summer and had the weeks deposited to RCI within a few days.  But I do fill out their 'instruction letter'--got the form from them several years ago and use the same template every year.  And the email address is the same as last year--just got an update from them last week.

With the great exchange rate lately, it's tempting to pre-pay it even earlier (though the rate has been dipping slightly).


----------



## TSTex02 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Sudwala 2017 Levies*

A few hours ago I requested information about paying my 2017 levies through the propertyadmin@oaks.co.za address. They rejected my 2 sentence request for levies information as spam. This tops the problems from them from previous years. If they are going to reject my emails it is going to be very hard to get my levies paid.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 4, 2016)

Tex,

The OP and I exchanged PMs and she was able to reach them and get everything taken care of.  At the time, I believe there was some sort of issue with their email.  If they're able to send you levy statements, your responses should not be thrown into their spam.  I'd keep trying.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 13, 2016)

Just had an e-mail from Sudwala--the calendar for 2017 has not been set.  However, they are accepting estimated levy payments for 2017 and will deposit to RCI when the calendar is established.  This is the same story every year.  I've already lost one TPU for my week.


----------



## custcarcen (Apr 13, 2016)

I lost a point last year too. Did they say when they expect to have it?


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 14, 2016)

Asked that question when I sent info. to pay 2017 levy.  Haven't received an answer.


----------

